# A theoretical physicist contemplates the plausibility of time travel



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 1, 2003)

I have to finish reading this, but it seems very interesting. It's an inteview with theoretical physicist Michio Kaku of the City University of New York on the possibilities of time travel. Kaku was apparently one of Michael Crichton's inspirations for the novel Timeline. 

Here's an intriguing quote from the interview:



> Originally, the burden of proof was on physicists to prove that time travel was possible. Now the burden of proof is on physicists to prove there must be a law forbidding time travel.


Read on...http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?chanID=sa004&articleID=0000AB94-4016-1FBE-801683414B7F0000


----------



## Incognito (Dec 2, 2003)

It does look interesting - but the burden of proof for a null hypothesis is a non-starter. Always, ideas in science must be validated as a hypothesis by scientific method. Reasoning the reverse is not cricket. 

Thanks for pointing out the article, btw - I don't normally get to visit the Scientific American site very often.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 2, 2003)

> It does look interesting - but the burden of proof for a null hypothesis is a non-starter.


True. That was part of the reason that statement stood out. I dont think he really justifies it, but it does catch the attention.


----------

